

Layoffs Taboo, Japan Workers Are Sent to the Boredom Room - GabrielF00
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/17/business/global/layoffs-illegal-japan-workers-are-sent-to-the-boredom-room.html?hp

======
workhere-io
Relevant Dilbert:
[http://www.dilbert.com/2013-08-09/](http://www.dilbert.com/2013-08-09/)

